# Rubik's Clock Tips and tricks



## Adamt32 (Dec 23, 2015)

Does anyone have any advice for the Rubik's clock, I average 13 seconds and I want to be sub 8?


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 23, 2015)

Use a Rubik's lubed with silicone spray, turn fast asf and do lots of solves


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

don't suck


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 23, 2015)

wrote this a while ago


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 1, 2017)

From someone who avegages low 8 I would say 3 things.
1. Get a good clock
Hardware is pretty essential in clock. I would suggest a lingao with Rubik's clock pins.
2. Practice accurate turning.
I will often sit down and practice accurate turning do when I am solving I can confidently go fast. Pretty much just practice all 12 possible turns on all the different clocks. Also practice rotations of the clock.
3. Practice 
Practice is really the best way to get better at clock. Also while practicing make sure that you experiment and try to find ways to solve the clock more optimally.
Good luck with clock!!


----------

